# Koi forum?



## flounder (Dec 29, 2006)

I hang out at koiphen, koi-bito, koishack all of which ends in dot com


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

koiphen is excellent


----------



## donaldbyrd (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks I will check them out.


----------



## Seahorsewhisperer (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.pondutah.com


Tons of info about koi and ponds, there's even a wiki!


----------

